# lingerie



## stevenvh

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei sapere come si pronuncia lingerie in italiano: come in francese ("lèngeri") oppure come si scrive?

Grazie in anticipo,
Steven


----------



## Necsus

Certo, dipende sempre dal contesto (sociale, non della frase), ma in linea di massima gli italiani che non conoscono la lingua di appartenenza di una parola straniera tendono a pronunciarla secondo le regole dell'italiano, ovverosia come è scritta (un esempio lampante è da sempre il classico Colgate)..!


----------



## Calypso29

Ciao stevenvh!!!

In italiano si legge come si scrive: "lingerie", senza la "e" finale e con la "g" dolce!!!

C.



Necsus said:


> Certo, dipende sempre dal contesto (sociale, non della frase), ma in linea di massima gli italiani che non conoscono la lingua di appartenenza di una parola straniera tendono a pronunciarla secondo le regole dell'italiano, ovverosia come è scritta (un esempio lampante è da sempre il classico Colgate)..!


 


_Scusa cosa intendi con_ *contesto*_?_

_Scusa, io ho sempre detto *colgate*, come sarebbe l'originale???_

_ps: ci sarebbe anche *puzzle*, vero???_


----------



## stevenvh

Calypso29 said:


> In italiano si legge come si scrive: "lingerie", senza la "e" finale



Ah? Non si pronuncia sempre la "e" finale, allora? Altri esempi?


----------



## Necsus

Calypso29 said:
			
		

> _Scusa cosa intendi con_ *contesto*_?_
> _Scusa, io ho sempre detto *colgate*, come sarebbe l'originale???_
> _ps: ci sarebbe anche *puzzle*, vero??? _


Voglio dire che è più facile che che persone più acculturate per appartenenza sociale (o altro) usino per una parola straniera la pronuncia corretta secondo la lingua di provenienza.  

Be', colghéit, direi...


----------



## Calypso29

stevenvh said:


> Ah? Non si pronuncia sempre la "e" finale, allora? Altri esempi?


 

Sì, in italiano si pronunciano sempre* tutte le lettere, ma per quanto riguarda alcune parole straniere, per esempio quelle che finiscono con -ie, si pronuncia solo la "i".

Purtroppo non mi vengono altri esempi.... :-(

* eccezione fatta per "gn" (= ñ); "gl" (= ll spagnola)...


----------



## federicoft

notare che in italiano solitamente si legge _linjerì_ MA in francese corretto si direbbe _lanjerì_.


----------



## Necsus

Calypso29 said:
			
		

> Sì, in italiano si pronunciano sempre* tutte le lettere, ma per quanto riguarda alcune parole straniere, per esempio quelle che finiscono con -ie, si pronuncia solo la "i".
> 
> Purtroppo non mi vengono altri esempi.... :-(
> 
> * eccezione fatta per "gn" (= ñ); "gl" (= ll spagnola)...


Calypso29, secondo me la questione non è che si pronunci o meno la -e in alcune parole, quanto che in Italia si usa la pronuncia della lingua di provenienza (almeno per quelle più conosciute) 'italianizzandola', cioè senza rispettarla per quelle lettere che si discostano dalla nostra abitudine a pronunciarle come sono scritte, quindi abbiamo 'lingerì' con la 'i' anziché 'lãgërì', o 'pruderì' anziché 'prüdrì', o anche 'Volksvàġen' anziché 'Folksvaaġën', o 'Mièle' anziché 'Mìilë', o 'Dìsnei' anziché 'Dìsni', etc.


----------



## Calypso29

Necsus said:


> Calypso29, secondo me la questione non è che si pronunci o meno la -e in alcune parole, quanto che in Italia si usa la pronuncia della lingua di provenienza (almeno per quelle più conosciute) 'italianizzandola', cioè senza rispettarla per quelle lettere che si discostano dalla nostra abitudine a pronunciarle come sono scritte, quindi abbiamo 'lingerì' con la 'i' anziché 'lãgërì', o 'pruderì' anziché 'prüdrì', o anche 'Volksvàġen' anziché 'Folksvaaġën', o 'Mièle' anziché 'Mìilë', o 'Dìsnei' anziché 'Dìsni', etc.


 
Il mio era solo un esempio, ci sono tante, TROPPE, parole straniere italianizzate nella nostra bellissima e (già di suo) ricchissima lingua. 

In caso di FORESTIERSIMI i casi sono 2:

1. per farsi capire da chi non mastica la lingua di provenienza della parola, bisognerebbe pronunciarla "paro paro" come si scrive, ma in questo modo si "violenterebbe" la parola in questione, e per esempio nel caso del vocabolo "lingerie" il nostro cugino francese potrebbe offendersi a morte...

2. se ci troviamo in un contesto in cui la maggior parte dei nostri interlocutori ha buone probabilità di comprenderci, potremmo benissimo "tirarcela" e pronunciarla esattamente come si fa nella lingua straniera... ma bisogna, appunto, stare attenti a non fare la figura dei saputelli e ogni tre per due fare bella mostra delle nostre virtù poliglotte...

Dipende sempre dal contesto e dal nostro fine ultimo... la comprensione o un esercizio di pronuncia...

 

C.


----------



## _forumuser_

Nessuno ha detto al caro Stevenvh che _lingerie_ in italiano si dice *biancheria intima* oppure semplicemente *intimo* (nome maschile). _Lingerie_ (come _coiffeur_) si trova spesso sulle insegne dei negozi, ma non mi risulta che si usi comunemente.


----------



## bubu7

La pronuncia di _lingerie,_ consigliata dal _Dizionario di pronuncia itali_ana (DiPI), è /lenZe'ri/.

Nota bene: _Z_ rappresenta, secondo la notazione SAMPA, il suono che si ritrova, ad esempio, in _garage _/ga'raZ/.
Il Canepari, autore del dizionario, specifica che una pronuncia colla [_g_] invece di [_Z_], sarebbe considerata regionale o straniera.
Un'ultima precisazione: il fonema _Z_ non è un fonema italiano, ma si ritrova in pronunce regionali, specialmente nella pronuncia toscana di parole come _agile_ _/_'adZile/, in toscana pronunciato /'aZile/.


----------



## itka

Mi potreste dire che tipo d'indumenti entrano nella "lingerie" ? 
Penso : mutande, reggiseno, pyjama... e poi ?
Grazie !


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche calze e reggicalze.


----------



## itka

Grazie IS ! Stavo chiedendomi se le lenzuola, le tovaglie, ecc ne facevano parte ... ?


----------



## infinite sadness

No, quelle no.


----------



## _forumuser_

Tanto per curiosita', ma voi usate regolarmente il francesismo?


----------



## Sicanius

Io assolutamente mai! non lo sento usare nemmeno nei negozi o altrove... L'unico contesto in cui lo sento spesso è quello delle sfilate... e a volte lo vedo scritto come categoria di qualche negozio online!


----------



## _forumuser_

Per questo me lo domandavo. Io non l'ho mai sentito--o sentito moooolto raramente--neanche negli spot TV perche' la parola intimo, di conio recente, credo, e' tanto sexy e giovane da battere il prestito.


----------



## Juri

Trovo che _intimo_ per lingerie sia un equivalente piu' che ottimo.
Ma e' nei tecnicismi, specie quelli sportivi, che l'affermarsi delle parole straniere rimane pressocche incontrastabile: pit lane, pave', tackle, paddock,pressing. Qualche traduzione si e' comunque affermata, come:sosta ai box per pit stop,rigore per penalty,scalatore/arrampicatore per grumpeur. 
Mi sa che oggi non abbondano gli inventivi come D'Annuzio, che ha introdotto il bellissimo "velivolo" o i tramezzini per i famosi sandwich.


----------



## daniele712

Calypso29 said:


> Ciao stevenvh!!!
> 
> In italiano si legge come si scrive: "lingerie", senza la "e" finale e con la "g" dolce!!!


Non lingeri, ma  lingerì  con l'accento sull'ultima i . Questa almeno la italianizzazione ufficiale 

Daniele


----------



## valy822

_forumuser_ said:


> Tanto per curiosita', ma voi usate regolarmente il francesismo?


 
No, forum. Anche io sento raramente la parola _lingerie,_ si sente più spesso la parola _intimo_.


----------



## angelabonora

Mi piacerebbe che qualcuno del forum andasse in una farmacia a chiedere un tubo di Colgeit....(Colgate)....


----------

